# Very car sick pup... and the aftermath!



## penn (Jan 18, 2014)

Took my 17 week old pup out in the car today - she has been car sick before but today has been the worst! All her food came up the first time, then she had a little wander round, was offered water but refused, and slept on my lap the duration of our visit. Then, on the way home, she was sick again, but this time it was 90% water and she was clearly distressed, which broke my heart  

Now she's home and bathed, she still hasn't really perked up - she wasn't much interested in her food (she's not very food motivated generally in fairness), I gave her some ham a bit later on which she took happily and has had a couple of wees and a poo this evening, but she's just sleeping constantly which is not like her at all! I'm not sure whether i'm overreacting, but any advice on managing travel sickness and in particular what to do to help her feel better afterwards, would be massively appreciated! I can't bear to see my little pup under the weather :foxes15:


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I think most of them grow out of it. try het her to eat some chicken for now. or hand feed her normal food?


----------

